# Keine Verbindung zu MSSQL DB mit JDBC



## JeromeC (7. Apr 2014)

Hallo Freunde,

ich finde leider keine Möglichtkeit, mich zu einer MSSQL-DB mittels JDBC zu verbinden.
Der Server läuft (MSSQL Server 2012), ich kann sowohl mit Visual Studio als auch der Freeware 'DatabaseExplorer' darauf zugreifen. Der Server läuft auf meinem Laptop, ich befinde mich allerdings an einer Domäne angemeldet. 

Die Variablen:

```
private Connection con = null;
	private String url = "jdbc:sqlserver://";
	private final String serverName = "PC53\\SQLEXPRESS";
	private final String portNumber = "1433";
	private final String databaseName = "AB";
	private final String userName = "SA";
	private final String password = "blablub";
	private final String selectMethod = "cursor";
```

Die Verbindung:

```
public void Connect() {
		try {
			//Connection to the ms sql server
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(getConnectionUrl(),userName,password);
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			System.out.println("Error while connectiong to the mssql server, error message: \n" + e.getMessage() + ", code: " + e.getErrorCode());
		}
	}
```


```
private String getConnectionUrl(){
        return url+serverName+":"+portNumber+";databaseName="+databaseName+";selectMethod="+selectMethod;
   }
```

Die Fehlermeldung (dauert ca. 20-40 Sekunden bis diese Erscheint):


> Fehler beim Herstellen der TCP/IP-Verbindung mit dem Host 'PC53', Port 1433. Fehler: 'Connection refused: connect. Überprüfen Sie die Verbindungseigenschaften, und stellen Sie sicher, dass eine SQL Server-Instanz auf dem Host ausgeführt wird, die TCP/IP-Verbindungen am Port annimmt. Überprüfen Sie außerdem, dass die TCP-Verbindungen mit dem Port nicht von einer Firewall blockiert werden.



Ich habe es mit der IP-Adresse des Notebooks probiert, funktioniert aber auch nicht. Könnte es an dem Port liegen? Oder müsste ich den Dienst 'SQL Server-Browser' starten? Dieser ist nämlich deaktiviert und lässt sich auch nicht aktivieren.

Ich danke euch für eure Überlegungen,

Jerome.


----------



## eso (7. Apr 2014)

Guck mal hier:

JDBC with SQLserver ? Connection refused: connect | Dashboards Examples, Business Intelligence Dashboards, Free KPI Dashboard, Dashboard Samples


----------



## JeromeC (7. Apr 2014)

Das sah erstmal genau nach der Lösung aus.
Der Port war nicht gesetzt, habe ihn eingetragen und den Server neugestartet.

Der Zugriff über MS Visual Studio ist immernoch möglich, über JDBC aber leider nicht.
Als ich nun erneut in den IP-Einstellungen nachsah, war der Port wieder nicht eingetragen.
Auch mehrmaliges Eintragen und neustarten hat nichts gebracht ;(


----------



## JeromeC (7. Apr 2014)

Ja alles klar, hat dann doch geklappt. 
Warum auch immer, aber ich muss den Port nutzen, der unter Dynamische TCP-Ports steht.

Danke für den Link Eso, ohne ihn hätte ich da nicht genauer hingesehen!


----------

